# NGA vs CubeSats



## Brill (Jan 24, 2019)

Very interesting possibilities considering implications to the...Sppppppaaaaaaacccccccceeeeeee Force and privatizing previous governmental functions.

Privately produced satellites open uncharted territory in data collection

CubeSats Overview


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jan 25, 2019)

Have a colleague at NGA. Asked him to weigh in on the possibilities, good and bad.


----------

